# It runs in our blood



## PooyaRaki

Hi,

I am looking for the exact equivalent of this sentence in Latin language:

*It runs in our blood.*

So far, we have come to this one:

Currit in sanguine nostro.

Is that ok? Any better, grammatically and meaningfully correct one?

Thanks.


----------



## Snodv

Faultless literal translation, but I might suggest "fluit" in place of "currit" for "it runs"--more apt for liquid.


----------



## PooyaRaki

Snodv said:


> Faultless literal translation, but I might suggest "fluit" in place of "currit" for "it runs"--more apt for liquid.


Thanks for the reply.
In this sentence it refers to literature. Do you think:

Fluit in sanguine nostro.
Or
in sanguine nostro fluit.

Makes more sense specially when we talk about literature? Also the Latin sentence should be literary.


----------



## Snodv

Being highly inflected, Latin does not have a set word order.  Having said that, I must add that it sometimes displays a preferred word order, which likes the verb last, so "In sanguine nostro fluit."


----------



## bearded

Wouldn't it be more logical to say ''It runs/flows in our veins'' rather than '..in our blood'?


----------



## Snodv

Well, if the subject represented by "it" _is_ the blood...or (figuratively) ice water, or some other substitute for blood.  But my interpretation is that "blood" represents something ethnic or ancestral, as we might use "genes."  Liking haggis runs in the blood.  Writing/appreciating poetry runs in the blood.  Of course I am not the originator, just a respondent, but the original English which was to be translated was "blood."


----------



## PooyaRaki

Yes, by it I mean literature runs in our blood. So i guess it is something which runs *in* our blood as Snodv said like we might say "genes" .

Many thanks for the amswers.


----------

